# Blink outdoor cameras get too hot in the sun



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

All three of my cameras failed last summer. They just got too hot in the direct sun. Obviously, the answer is to not put them in the direct sun - but there aren't such locations around my house which would also provide the required camera angles.

So, my question, is there some type of shield or housing which would keep my replacement Blink cameras cool enough?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Maybe buy a white one?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Maybe fashion a shield out of white aluminum flat stock. You can't be the first person in Arizona or any hot and sunny clime to have this problem.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

How are your cameras powered ? Hardwire or battery ? 

You might build a small decorative birdhouse type enclosure on a pole to enclose the camera and a computer fan.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

BayouRunner said:


> Maybe buy a white one?


Well, even the "white" ones have a black face.


lenaitch said:


> Maybe fashion a shield out of white aluminum flat stock. You can't be the first person in Arizona or any hot and sunny clime to have this problem.


Or just wrap some heavy duty aluminum foil around it. Cut holes for the parts that need exterior access, like the lens and motion detector.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

According to the MFG the cameras have a temp range of -4F to 113F. A reasonable person might think that the MFG is interested in quality of the product. However Amazon owns the company and Amazon only cares if it lasts longer than the warrantee. 

I think you should look into another company. Ring is owned by big A and stated temp range is 
-5F to 120F
"Our standard operating temperature range is *-5ºF to 120ºF*. Outside of this range, your device may not function correctly. If cold weather is a concern, we recommend installing the Ring Pro as it is less susceptible to colder temperatures. " What a crock this statement is. 

I have lived in Arizona for 50 years. If your putting cameras on the south or west side of you home just in time for the afternoon sun you need to rethink the location or pay up for a camera that will work in the summer.


----------



## Ronnie833 (Jan 9, 2021)

SW Dweller said:


> According to the MFG the cameras have a temp range of -4F to 113F. A reasonable person might think that the MFG is interested in quality of the product. However Amazon owns the company and Amazon only cares if it lasts longer than the warrantee.
> 
> I think you should look into another company. Ring is owned by big A and stated temp range is
> -5F to 120F
> ...


That spec is for air temperature. Anything in the sun will get hot enough to fry an egg. Your suggestion to relocate the camera or try another brand is helpful. My question, specifically, is about a device to provide shade for the unit. Any insights on gear, gadgets, or DIY projects for shading outdoor cameras would be super appreciated


----------



## HandymanChan (12 mo ago)

Senior Mechanical Design Engineer for 40 years. I worked on a very similar problem on a wireless network device.
The primary issue is solar radiation which can "add" up to 40 percent of the total heat load on a sunny day in a desert area.

Fashion a White Solar Shield out of aluminum panel to cover as much of the camera exterior that is impacted by mid day sunlight as possible without impacting the camera field of view. 

You can float the shield on some screws or standoffs to achieve about a 0.5 Inch gap between the shield and the camera.
Try to minimize the contact points between the shield and camera.

You can lower the surface temperature of your camera by up to 10 Degrees C (18 F) by applying this fix.

Good Luck!


----------

